

On Port 80 - tl
https://medium.com/@maradydd/on-port-80-d8d6d3443d9a?source=rss-a8213df67b10------2

======
a3n
> Many Redditors are debating the relative merits of other Usenet-on-port-80
> sites, such as voat.co and snapzu.com, both of which are groaning under the
> strain of so many emigrating Redditors. This misses the point, though.
> Smaller centralized sites can’t support the load of large ones,

Usenet still exists, minus the ubiquitous availability of feeds.

It could be the best solution to the Reddit/Digg problem is just to subscribe
to a usenet service.

As a fastmail user, I very much prefer the experience of being a customer
rather than a product.

I imagine once the pain for users/products on a service transitioning from
hippie commune to suited business happens enough times at enough sites, people
may start flipping the fuckit bit and subscribe to a usenet service. There are
many.

